# Was haltet ihr von dem Lied



## Katzun (22 Mai 2009)

finde ich ja unglaublich geil!:thumbup:

Emiliana Torrini - Jungle Drum

​


----------



## timey101 (22 Mai 2009)

wow


----------



## bathlet (22 Mai 2009)

is nicht so mein fall bin mehr der Rocker AC/DC ZZTOP is so das was mir gefällt!


----------



## Claudia (22 Mai 2009)

Das ist doch das Lied was sie gestern bei Heidis Topmodel Finale gespielt haben, ich finde es ganz gut.


----------



## Katzun (22 Mai 2009)

genau das ist es


----------



## General (22 Mai 2009)

nach ein paar Bierchen hörenswert
Aber katzun was guckst du den für Sendungen


----------



## Katzun (22 Mai 2009)

ich bin jungen und hübschen mädels nunmal sehr angetan


----------



## Buterfly (23 Mai 2009)

Naja ist doch hörenswert.
So ab und zu im Radio würd ich das gern hören, mehr aber nicht


----------



## General (24 Mai 2009)

Genau jetzt habe ich den Pegel, wo ich mir das Lied reinziehen kann


----------



## maierchen (24 Mai 2009)

eeeeääähh wha tchungel jump ?? ne sorry sovile alk gibts auf der ganzen welt nicht und dan klopp die auch noch so nen armen kleinen schmetterling weg nö !!!!!! und dann noch 
ne dann mal lieber Prost lol


----------



## Katzun (24 Mai 2009)

maierchen schrieb:


> eeeeääähh wha tchungel jump ?? ne sorry sovile alk gibts auf der ganzen welt nicht und dan klopp die auch noch so nen armen kleinen schmetterling weg nö !!!!!! und dann noch
> ne dann mal lieber Prost lol




LOL, ich glaube da hat aber jemand ganz gut getankt


----------



## General (2 Juli 2009)

Und jetzt ist sie Nr 1


----------



## Buterfly (2 Juli 2009)

Die von Celebboard sind eben immer etwas schneller wie der Rest der Welt


----------



## astrosfan (3 Juli 2009)

Rungadungadungadongdong.... 
Das geht mal gar nicht - hier so einen Ohrwurm reinstellen.
Det macht doch süchtig


----------



## Katzun (3 Juli 2009)

blupper schrieb:


> Und jetzt ist sie Nr 1



ich weiß ja auch was gut ist 

hier ist sie nochmal live:

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=290724#post290724


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2009)

Das Lied finde ich klasse .Gut gesungen und dann noch so nee heisse :thumbup:Braut:laola2::laola2::laola2::laola2::laola2::laola2:


----------



## FCB_Cena (8 Juli 2009)

Naja nicht so meins


----------



## Q (29 Juli 2009)

Lied: Geht so, immerhin!
Aber das Video hat einen ganz besonderen Charme, wirkt ein wenig selbstgemacht. Obwohl es voll professionell ist. Also insgesamt eher doch prima. 
Danke für die Umfrage, hätte das Lied sonst wohl nie wahrgenommen, und Erweiterung des Horizonts ist immer gut!:thumbup:


----------



## ErwinLinde (1 Aug. 2009)

ich hab mir mal ihr ganzes Album geholt, weil Singles kommen mir nicht ins Haus..... 

ich find es ist ne geile Scheibe

Me and Armini von Emiliana Torrini (incl. Jungle Drum)


----------

